# Botanicare Vs Fox Farm?



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all, I have been using FF complete line of nutes. They work well. But, I hear good things about Botanicare. Which are better?
Thanks


----------



## UGAtoker (Mar 12, 2009)

I am also really interested in this - I am about to start a few blueryder plants in a fox farm soil, but I was planning on using the botanicare nutes in the soil, as well as with my hydro grow


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 12, 2009)

Can anyone who has used both give me their oppinion???


----------



## MAc DRe (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Hey all, I have been using FF complete line of nutes. They work well. But, I hear good things about Botanicare. Which are better?
> Thanks


i havent used botainicare but i have used fox farm grow big and big bloom on my outdoor grow and had very good succes, the grow big get your plants big fast and the big bloom increases the thc on the plant. if you use the tiger bloom and beasie blooms and the other two powders you will have killer results


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 14, 2009)

some of the best growers on RIU just absolutly swear by botanicare's line, im a FF guy myself and i loved the results, if you go FF get grow big, tiger and big blooms, big bloom only has P and K in it and needs to be used with either grow big or should be with tiger bloom for the micro nutes, since going aero i still use cha ching for late flowering...thier additives are phenomenal


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. I currently use the complete FF line and have very nice results. However, I keep hearing great things about Botanicare. I already use Liquid Karma with the Fox Farm Line.... but, am wondering if I should only use Botanicare? hmmmm...... well, thanks for the response guys


----------



## community (Mar 23, 2009)

I am using the whole Botanicare Pro series line (not the triflex, or power series) and dosing with all the optional supplements, including silica blast. I am a few weeks into veg'ing and seeing good results. Its mostly organic (95%) and its really difficult to burn the plants. I am watering every two or three days. 

I will tell you how I do in like 80 or so days.


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive used botanicare pro series with the grow,karma,cal-mag,sweet,and now the bloom as well. I have it going with G13's power skunk(attitude freebies). Growing with DWC. My plants are all around 7' tall. I havent had great result with flowering though but from what I hear its the genetics of the plants. Im not getting BIG buds just a whole bunch of small to medium. But anyways I cant compare with FF though. Ive only used Botanicare and the Earthjuice line. I would take the botanicare over the EJ though.


----------



## Bamstone (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Cal-Mag religiously and nute with Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. My soil is FFOF. I'm getting the best results ever with this combo, though I've never tried Botanicare's nutrients.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 24, 2009)

Perhaps you can help me with a prob I have been having. I am a newb, (3 nice harvests under belt) and every single time during weeks 5 and 6 of flowering I see what I believe is a cal/mag deficiency. Rusty looking leaves. Thru my research I have decided that is what it is. Anyway, I have been putting in a teaspoon of epsom salt and just ordered Botanicare Cal/mag plus. How should I use the cal/mag plus? In conjunction with regular nute applications? Can it be used before the problem to prevent it? Or then will it like o.d. on cal/mag? Please help, thanks.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 24, 2009)

Also, I just want to add that this same problem has just started showing on my current grow of skywalker and blue moonshine. One skywalkers leaves are affected. WTF?


----------



## community (Mar 24, 2009)

I personally do not like FoxFarm's products partly based on their advertising. The description of the products, the packaging, and the general consumer who buys their products seem somewhat cartoon'ish and gimmicky. 

People always go ape shit over their products and act childish when describing how awesome it is. 

I am willing to try their products, but I am cautious to make any conclusions on how great it is.


----------



## the40ozking408 (Mar 24, 2009)

where do you guys get your nutes at? and about how much do they usually cost?


----------



## communistcannabis (Mar 25, 2009)

interesting... I use FFin soil but always lookin to improve my girls, my buddy has had great sucess with botanicare in his hydro setup. Is botanicare more organic as a whole than FF? Price of botanicare VS FF?


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Funny to see this I have B'cuzz NRG right now but have been looking at the Botanicare Tri-flex line with additives both are really close in price once you add the additive with em. I have been leaning towards botanicare tho just seems better. Good luck buddy and the cal-mag shoud fix your problem if it is a mag. deff. just remember less is better you can always add a little more if needed.


----------



## Bamstone (Mar 25, 2009)

I use Cal-Mag at the ratio of 1 tsp/gallon of water almost everytime I water. Be sure the pH of the water is 6.7 or below, Cal-mag will help lower the water pH but it may take some pH down additive if you are not also adding adding nutes to the water.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you Bamstone.
So, would you say that for me, having this problem every 5 and 6th week of flowering I should begin giving plants cal/mag at begining of flowering? To prevent? Or start giving it to them after a week or two of flowering, or just give it all the way thru flowering? You say you use it almost everytime you water. Can they like O.D on cal/mag? Do you use it with other nutes mixed in as well? Sorry for all these questions just want this taken care of. My herb still comes out great but these few rusty looking leaves bother me. And it always happens week 5 and 6. I have no idea why. Ok, so I use the 3 FF nutes and the 3 FF soluables as prescribed by the chart, tell me how to use the cal/mag with them please. Just add it to my FF-nuted water? or, between nute treatments give the cal/mag in the water? Thank you for your help Im sorry if my questions seem repetitive Im totally baked


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Ad it to the nutes I always dilute the manufacturers bottle instructions in at least half when I first use a new product. And when I use all additives strait thru I always make sure to do a good rinse/clean watering every couple of days.


----------



## Mikey707831 (Mar 25, 2009)

*I have always used a mix of both Fox Farm and Botanicare nutes for over 4 years now with great results everytime. I'm a fan of both very much using FF ocean forrest soil,Tiger bloom, and Bloom. And Botanicare pro grow and bloom along with my regular recipe with no burn whatsoever and a grade A yield and quality everytime . I do cut all of the suggested amounts in half though. . . To answer cheeches question ive had the same problem before but like you it never affected the quality of any of my buds nor the yield so it never really bothered me. I do notice that it does have a tendency to accure more purple strains than others as the leaves start to go from green to purple. just do as Hydgrow suggested and you should do just fine. *


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 28, 2009)

communistcannabis said:


> interesting... I use FFin soil but always lookin to improve my girls, my buddy has had great sucess with botanicare in his hydro setup. Is botanicare more organic as a whole than FF? Price of botanicare VS FF?


 
most of the FF line is not organic, except for the big bloom i think, the rest of the ff line is chemical

botanicare is


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 28, 2009)

communistcannabis said:


> interesting... I use FFin soil but always lookin to improve my girls, my buddy has had great sucess with botanicare in his hydro setup. Is botanicare more organic as a whole than FF? Price of botanicare VS FF?


 
most of the FF line is not organic, except for the big bloom i think, the rest of the ff line is chemical

botanicare is completely organic


----------

